# My big leap into rescue



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, I have mentioned before that I have done some volunteering for arizona beagle rescue. And I have gone to the dog park on the beagle playdates. But with my job being so stressful, I decided I needed my own hobby, my own outlet for my love of dogs/beagles.

Say hello to the newest row walker for the west side animal care and control. That's right, I get to walk the shelter once a week, and identify any beagle or beagle mixes. I think this is going to be a very hard part of rescue, because going to the pound generally gets me kind of upset to begin with. But knowing I could possibly be helping beagles in need will definately help.

My life goal is to walk the shelters and pull any dogs off the E-List, (not breed specific) and have my own rescue set up. But we're talking like a decade from now.

This will be a good start. I need to start thickening my skin when it comes to rescue. It's a heartbreaking, gut-wrenching hobby, but in the end, it's for the greater good.

I'll post pics of any dogs I pull, and let ya know how I handle it!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I admire you for taking this leap into helping the shelter dogs. Beagles are so cute. I grew up with a beagle called Tuffy. Going into the shelters is hard but it is so worth it. It will save lives. You are doing a really great thing.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Betttie said:


> I admire you for taking this leap into helping the shelter dogs. Beagles are so cute. I grew up with a beagle called Tuffy. Going into the shelters is hard but it is so worth it. It will save lives. You are doing a really great thing.


Thank you! Yesterday was my second time there. The first week, we rescued an 8yo beagle and he is happily in foster care instead of dying the next day


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

That is one lucky beagle. You helped him have a second chance.
I know you will help many others!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> The first week, we rescued an 8yo beagle and he is happily in foster care instead of dying the next day


That's great! Congrats on taking on this both challenging and fulfilling task.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Betttie said:


> That is one lucky beagle. You helped him have a second chance.
> I know you will help many others!


And from what the other walkers told me, we pulled 3 more beagles on Monday from the east side shelter!



Thracian said:


> That's great! Congrats on taking on this both challenging and fulfilling task.


Thank you. It's taken a toll on me a little bit, but Im trying to grow a thicker skin.


----------

